# Anyone with experience with Wing rafts?



## repstein (Aug 1, 2020)

I am looking at a Wing Nichols to R3-5 vs a Sotar. There is just so little info out there about them aside from NW Rafting and they use the Williamson and Serg. I will be using it out of Lake Tahoe for class III-V.






WING Inflatables | Whitewater Rafts


Wing Whitewater rafts, the best on the river



www.inflatablesolutions.com


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't own one, but a buddy I boat with has a couple(3?). Really nice boats! And at least for him, top knotch customer service. His 14'6" was built slightly crooked. I don't think most of us would have noticed, but Alan swore it didn't track quite right. They tried to fix it, but he still wasn't pleased. They gave him a new brand new boat in replacement (like 3 years in) AND a significant discount on his smaller boat.
I'm a loyal Sotar guy, but Wing may be able to steal me away when it's time for me to buy a new boat.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

A friend just bought one. I don't know much beyond what you've described and looking his boat over, but it's a beautiful boat and at least _looks_ really well-made.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

If you can grab a Wing, don’t even consider other options. Best rubber and design out there.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

When you buy one can you please update the forum here with what their retail prices are?


----------



## repstein (Aug 1, 2020)

Wing 14'6" Williamson White Water Raft / YELLOW / Frame
Chafe Full Wrap UV Package / Underside Chafe UV Package /
3 Thwarts / Self Bailing I-Beam Floor / Leafield Fill Valves / 2
Foot Cups at Bow

$7065

I had this quoted Aug 2020. I ended up going with a Maravia instead.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

repstein said:


> Wing 14'6" Williamson White Water Raft / YELLOW / Frame
> Chafe Full Wrap UV Package / Underside Chafe UV Package /
> 3 Thwarts / Self Bailing I-Beam Floor / Leafield Fill Valves / 2
> Foot Cups at Bow
> ...


Curious what your decision to go Maravia vs Wing was. IF (big if) I were in the market these 2 brands top my list


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

hysideguy67 said:


> Curious what your decision to go Maravia vs Wing was. IF (big if) I were in the market these 2 brands top my list


Don't you lie to us(or yourself)! 
You're in the market....


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

BenSlaughter said:


> Don't you lie to us(or yourself)!
> You're in the market....


Only cuz of you.... "Dude, your boat's too small, wimpy lil ol 14, man up", lol. IF (big if) I were in the market it'd be a decision between the above mentioned 2 brands and another Hyside. I've always rowed rubber boats but a stiffer boat has some allure. Hopped on the stix of a buddies new Wing 16 last week on the Ronde and damn......


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

Zach at Gear Garage has a review on Wings, if I am not mistaken. It may be a few years old but probably worth looking at.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wing makes a top-notch boat, the only downside to them is they are slippery if you intend to use it as a paddle boat. Outstanding fabric, great design, handle like a dream, in my opinion if you're not going to buy a rubber boat, ie hypalon, either that or a Maravia would be the boat to have. 

While I haven't had any personal experience with their customer service, my buddy that owns one says it even outshines AIRE, and from what I understand, they have some pretty damn fine service, as does Maravia. 

Not heard many good things about sotar these days, I think they have bitten off more than they could chew, but I have no personal experience with it, just what I've heard here and other places.


----------



## repstein (Aug 1, 2020)

agrankin said:


> Zach at Gear Garage has a review on Wings, if I am not mistaken. It may be a few years old but probably worth looking at.


Zach actually did the designs and I know about the videos.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I’m a Maravia guy and haven’t rowed a Wing. But, spent some time checking some out a ramp waiting for our turn and they look really well put together. If I couldn’t have the boats I have, I’d look at Wings next.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

My buddy who bought the 16 Wing was hot on a Sotar, they're good boats and in our backyard. He didn't get his questions answered and concerns responded to as he would've liked so hit up Wing. Came in about 3 mths quicker and a new drybox cheaper. No dis on Sotar but you may be right MN. Wings are slick and with the oversized tubes on the stock models, narrower inside than most similar sized from the competitors


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I wasn't meaning to diss sotar in any way, I would own one of their boats simply because they're not for me, not that they have a bad design or anything. there are many people out there that are happy with what they bought, and at the end of the day that's what it's all about.

They had their problems with materials and stuff back in the day, but I think pretty much every manufacturer went through growing pains so to speak.. 

It just seems in the past couple of years, that they are victims of their own success, and perhaps bit off more than they can chew, as many manufacturers of {insert product here} have done. For some unknown reason, it seems to me anyway, but since customer service takes up a huge amount of time, and doesn't generate any revenue, it seems to be the first thing to go..

My 2 cents...YMMV 😉


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

repstein said:


> I am looking at a Wing Nichols to R3-5 vs a Sotar. There is just so little info out there about them aside from NW Rafting and they use the Williamson and Serg. I will be using it out of Lake Tahoe for class III-V.


I have a Nichols and it's a cool boat if you want a TON of rocker. There are a couple videos below - one from an R-2 race and other rowing as an oar boat on the wind.

There is another 13' Wing boat "Tony Stark" - ask them about that one. I personally think it is an absolutely perfect 13 footer as it is really similar in dimensions to the Williamson and Serg but just 13'.

*Nichols Videos*


----------



## repstein (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks Zach. The Nichols looks like a fun R2/3 play boat. I will ask about the Tony Stark.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

The Wings we have at my outfitter were made in 2001, I believe. Several of them have over 2,000 days of use, mostly on rocky Class IV and V sections. They're still in great condition and only need occasional, small repairs.

I don't like the newer fabric _coating_ as much. It's got that rough texture older Maravias had. To row it's fine, but it's not very supple and smooth under the paddler's butt. Make sure you order a boat with Leifield valves, as they do still manufacture with Halkeys too...


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

I do have some experience with their fabric, but not the boats. Weird, I know…

It’s stiff, making the boats harder to roll than a SOTAR, especially if you have the chafe options added. But you won’t find a tougher production boat fabric. It’s 40oz urethane and will stand some serious abuse. Its abrasion resistance is off the charts. It’s as thick as a US quarter and considerably more difficult to cut than Hyside’s 2520d fabric. Very impressive.


----------



## blackside down (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a 14.5' WING, best boat I have ever used. Last boat was a 14' Hyside, this one is a notch up for sure. Stiff to roll up when cold.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

The urethane is a bit tough to patch...but also unlikely you'll be patching it much.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

I have a 12'6" older Wing. 20" tubes. I use it for both fishing and whitewater. Rows great. Don't plan on rolling it up though. It rolls / folds about twice the size of a NRS 14'. Forget about it if it's cold. I








wouldn't plan on getting one if I couldn't store it inflated.


----------



## PFDIVA (Jan 15, 2021)

repstein said:


> I am looking at a Wing Nichols to R3-5 vs a Sotar. There is just so little info out there about them aside from NW Rafting and they use the Williamson and Serg. I will be using it out of Lake Tahoe for class III-V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want current pricing and production lead times, contact Chris Fernandez at [email protected]. Each boat is made to order. He can quote you on everything from colors to custom decals. Wing recently announced that it has brought back it's distinctive "Wing Raft Blue" fabric color for the summer of 2022. Until it runs out, Wing Raft Blue is available to order now with no special color upcharge.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Anyone know how they are constructed? Do they use a spray on coating like Maravia?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Maravias are spray urethane over PVC fabric.
Wings are a urethane base fabric, and then an additional layer of urethane is sprayed.


----------



## PFDIVA (Jan 15, 2021)

Pine said:


> Anyone know how they are constructed? Do they use a spray on coating like Maravia?


I reached out to Chris Fernandez about your questions. Fun fact... Chris spend many years building the rafts in Arcata, his first job out of school. Now he is the sales operations coordinator based in the Wing office in Lafayette, CA. 

1. How are they constructed?
Wing whitewater rafts are hand built, using thermo-welding to assemble the structure of the raft. We basically melt each panel together which yields the strongest bond. D-rings and other attachments are attached via adhesive. Each raft goes through a rigorous quality check before shipping out. Each raft is sent with a protective polyurethane bag that can be reused.

2. Do they use a spray on coating?
All coatings are applied with a roll-on technique. They are not sprayed on.


----------



## PFDIVA (Jan 15, 2021)

PFDIVA said:


> I reached out to Chris Fernandez about your questions. Fun fact... Chris spend many years building the rafts in Arcata, his first job out of school. Now he is the sales operations coordinator based in the Wing office in Lafayette, CA.
> 
> 1. How are they constructed?
> Wing whitewater rafts are hand built, using thermo-welding to assemble the structure of the raft. We basically melt each panel together which yields the strongest bond. D-rings and other attachments are attached via adhesive. Each raft goes through a rigorous quality check before shipping out. Each raft is sent with a protective polyurethane bag that can be reused.
> ...


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

PFDIVA said:


> View attachment 77887


More top secret pics please!


----------



## PFDIVA (Jan 15, 2021)

Bootboy said:


> More top secret pics please!


----------



## trevorhaagenson (May 12, 2020)

I love my Wing. It’s 14’6” that I purchased in 2019. I also have a SOTAR. The construction quality is way higher on the Wing (seams are straighter ect). I store it rolled. It rolls pretty large as previously mentioned and I purposely don’t try to roll it small. A friend has a few 25-30 year old Wings that have been stored rolled every winter and they are still going strong. I opted for 33oz vs the standard 40oz fabric and I wish I had gone with the 40 as I have more holes than I expected.


----------



## mjaune31 (Jan 4, 2022)

I have a 14' Sotar that I bought in 2008. It's been a great boat and have nothing but positive things to say about it. That being said I bought a Wing Serg last year and absolutely love it. As previously said it is significantly stiffer than the Sotar, so much so that it is seems completely tight at 1 PSI. I choose to get the urethane coating, on the entirety of the tubes, as well as the bottom of the floor, so that likely contributes to the stiffness. I was worried that the coating would make the boat slicker, per the feedback I received from Wing, but in reality it's comparable to the base fabric. In fact it there is a slight texture to it, due to it being rolled on, so it might actually be less slippery. Also I wouldn't say that it is uncomfortable to sit on. Definitely a lot less rough of a texture than a Marivia. Like Sotar's they are really responsive in the water. They are quick to maneuver and tend to float high with the oversized tubes. If you have paddled/rowed a Sotar, Marivia or other stiff boat and enjoy that type of handling I would seriously consider a Wing they are incredibly well made.


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

Blade&Shaft said:


> If you can grab a Wing, don’t even consider other options. Best rubber and design out there.


Wing and DIB. Dib is probably even higher up than wing. If you ever see one that wasn't completely abused, buy it. Dibs are like 15k new now for 15 feet and bigger.


----------



## blackside down (Dec 28, 2014)

Got a 14'6" wing best boat ever.


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

I just got a used 18 ft SB Wing boat today at the OARS yard sale in Moab. I work there and just happened to show up at noon and saw they had a dozen boats out in the yard to sell. I am guessing it is from the 90's, but no air leaks or patches other than a couple tiny patches on the floor to cover some abrasions. It is an old GC boat that got sent to Moab and has been in storage for a decade or 2. It has a full double wrap floor that comes up 1/3 high on the tubes. It held air great all day and was a tight stiff boat as I spent 4 hours scrubbing black frame marks and 303'ed it. It seemed lighter than the 18 ft NRS E-180's we use now. It measured 18' long by 100" wide with 25" tube size and 100" frame chafer. The construction is impeccable and is in amazing shape. It rolled down about the same, maybe smaller, than the big NRS. I already have a pro frame, diamond plate floor, coffin box, 200 qt cooler and captains boxes from another 18 ft boat bucket boat I used to have, so stoked to get such a nice old wing. 

They still have a bunch of boats, mostly old bucket boats, Canyon and DIB, but a sweet 18ft Sotar still is available. Maybe I should post in the classifieds for others to see, but message me if anyone wants the number to call and inquire.


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

mcmarcia said:


> I just got a used 18 ft SB Wing boat today at the OARS yard sale in Moab. I work there and just happened to show up at noon and saw they had a dozen boats out in the yard to sell. I am guessing it is from the 90's, but no air leaks or patches other than a couple tiny patches on the floor to cover some abrasions. It is an old GC boat that got sent to Moab and has been in storage for a decade or 2. It has a full double wrap floor that comes up 1/3 high on the tubes. It held air great all day and was a tight stiff boat as I spent 4 hours scrubbing black frame marks and 303'ed it. It seemed lighter than the 18 ft NRS E-180's we use now. It measured 18' long by 100" wide with 25" tube size and 100" frame chafer. The construction is impeccable and is in amazing shape. It rolled down about the same, maybe smaller, than the big NRS. I already have a pro frame, diamond plate floor, coffin box, 200 qt cooler and captains boxes from another 18 ft boat bucket boat I used to have, so stoked to get such a nice old wing.
> 
> They still have a bunch of boats, mostly old bucket boats, Canyon and DIB, but a sweet 18ft Sotar still is available. Maybe I should post in the classifieds for others to see, but message me if anyone wants the number to call and inquire.



I saw their add a couple weeks ago on Facebook. Couldn't talk them into shipping. I wanted one of those wings. 

How much they asking for the DIB?


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

alexisfire02 said:


> I saw their add a couple weeks ago on Facebook. Couldn't talk them into shipping. I wanted one of those wings.
> 
> How much they asking for the DIB?


 They are asking $800 for the one remaining DIB bucket boat, CE Dutton. It looks in great shape and has no cross tubes, probably outlive your grandkids, lol. There is one bucket NRS E-180,a bunch of classic made in Flagstaff 18' Canyon bucket boats, a 16' vanguard SB that has a flat main tube with a note on what needs done, a Riken 16' diminished tube that looked like it had a bad valve or leak, and the very nice looking $1000 SB 18 Sotar. 

I bought a Canyon from them years ago, it worked flawlessly and I got a few more GC trips from it without incident. The Canyon would be good for someone that likes quality older Hypalon made in USA boat and likes an old style bucket boat that tracks good, is fast, light weight and packs well. I (still have) a dual bilge pump "bucket buster" battery/solar panel system that worked very well. I really liked the way the Canyon tracks, it handles a medium sized GC load really well and is faster and more sporty than the huge heavy GC rental boats most outfitters rent now.

The manager, Ally, is who you would want to talk with. They want people to come here in person to see what they are buying and to sign a bill of sale and liability release. I can get you her phone number if you message me. OARS takes immaculate care of their equipment and these have been in storage, they need to go. They use the NRS E-180 SB for gear rafts exclusively now and is why most of these got retired. They are priced to sell, and likely negotiable dependent on the condition, once you talk with Ally. I have never had much luck posting pictures here but I do have some pictures I took yesterday of the boats if you message me.


----------

